# Rockler Sure-Loc Miter Guage With Fence & Stop



## GaryK

Interesting review.

Try in Incra. It as the features you are looking for. A 3000 SE


----------



## USCJeff

Rockler seems to be hit and miss. While no one can argue that they don't come up with some pretty unique problem solvers, some seem to be priced higher than other like-quality solutions. At over $100, I'd expect it to closely match a lower end Incra or Jessem. Perhaps it does, couldn't say. That's a lot of money for me to take a chance on something that can be shopmade (not to mention customized to need and tools) with moderate effort. Love Rocker though. One of my favorite suppliers.


----------



## DaveHerron

I'm guessing on this solution that Rockler was attempting to hit a price point under all the competition and missed on quality in my opinion.


----------



## cajunpen

Nice review. Think I'll stick with my Incra, cost a little more but it doesn't need a thing )


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for the review. i was thinking about getting this but now i don't think i will. i think I'll stick to my miter saw for now.


----------



## naperville

Dave,
Good review. Thanks for the info… I have been using Incra products for a few years now and swear by them. In this size and price range, I would recomend the Incra 1000se as it has the extension, the flip stop, accurate to + or - 90 degrees and can be used left side or right side of the blade. Oh, and the design allows you to eliminate side play of the miter bar.

One last thing, the customer service is second to none.

Sincerely,
Tom


----------

